# Reasonlably Priced Gym in Maadi ?



## robotizing

Hello,

Does anyone know of a reasonably priced gym in Maadi ?



Thx!


----------



## Beatle

robotizing said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know of a reasonably priced gym in Maadi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!


I think most gyms in Cairo are quite expensive (well compared with the UK they are).

Have you looked at Golds Gym in Maadi - it's quite popular with expats: Branches

There's also Samia Allouha in Maadi: Samia Allouba

There's a website that reviews gyms/restaurants etc but again I am not sure if I am allowed to post details so will send you details in a pm when you have made 5 posts


----------

